# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعاء الجمعة

## القطانى

*اللهم يا من لا تراه العيون
ولا تخالطه الظنون
ولا يحيط بوصفه الواصفون
ويا من امره بين الكاف والنون
ويا من هو ارحم من الام الحنون
ان تجعل كل فرد بيننا
فى الدارين سعيداً
وعند غفلة الناس منيبآ
واغفر لام انجبته
ولاب احسن تربيته
واخلص نيته
واصلح زريته
واجعل اعلى الجنة دار اقامته
اللهم ...امين
جمعة مباركة
*

----------


## تينا

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*امين امين امين
ربي احسن خاتمتنا
*

----------


## Almothanna

*الله يبارك فيك . 
مشكووووووووووور يامدير . 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
اللهم صلي وسلم علي حبيبنا ونبينا وصفينا سيدنا محمد (ص)

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*آآآآمين يا رب العالمين
جزاك الله الخير أخونا موسى
والله لا يحرمنا من طلتك البهيه 
وجمعه سعيده ان شاء الله !!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اَميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*آمين يا رب العالمين و جمعه مباركة
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اللهم اعنا ولاتعن علينا
وانصرنا ولا تنصر علينا
وبارك لنا فى دنيانا وآخرتنا
                     لك التحيه اخى قطانى
*

----------


## acba77

*امين يارب جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يين
  الهم أنصر الاسلام والمسلمين الهم أجعل هذا البلد الطيب أهله في أمن وسلام 
 الهم أجمع شملنا ووحد كلمتنا وولي أمرنا أخيارنا الهم اجعل خير أيامنا يوم لقائك يارب العالمين
*

----------

